# [SOLVED] FreeNX Session wont start

## Joseph_sys

I've configured nxserver on a remote machine and it was working OK but now I get: "Session Startup Failed"

```
NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 12913

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

NX> 285 Setting the preferred NX options

NX> 200 Connected to address: 192.168.140.1 on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 3.2.0-73 OS (GPL, using backend: 3.3.0)

NX> 105 hello NXCLIENT - Version 3.2.0

NX> 134 Accepted protocol: 3.2.0

NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL

NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD

NX> 105 login

NX> 101 User: thelma

NX> 102 Password: 

NX> 103 Welcome to: clinic1 user: thelma

NX> 105 listsession --user="thelma" --status="suspended,running" --geometry="1920x1200x24+render" --type="unix-application"

NX> 127 Sessions list of user 'thelma' for reconnect:

Display Type             Session ID                       Options  Depth Screen         Status      Session Name

------- ---------------- -------------------------------- -------- ----- -------------- ----------- ------------------------------

NX> 148 Server capacity: not reached for user: thelma

NX> 105 startsession  --virtualdesktop="1" --application="/usr/bin/startxfce4" --link="wan" --backingstore="1" --encryption="1" --cache="32M" --images="128M" --shmem="1" --shpix="1" --strict="0" --composite="1" --media="0" --session="clinic" --type="unix-application" --geometry="1920x1141" --client="linux" --keyboard="pc102/us" --screeninfo="1920x1141x24+render" 

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 3.2.0-73 OS (GPL, using backend: 3.3.0)

NX> 700 Session id: clinic1-1000-1FE635D27D08BAFEEE3C1E1108C06992

NX> 705 Session display: 1000

NX> 703 Session type: unix-application

NX> 701 Proxy cookie: fb9c177b6860945787059d11bb2f4c46

NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1

NX> 706 Agent cookie: fb9c177b6860945787059d11bb2f4c46

NX> 704 Session cache: unix-application

NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1

NX> 105 /usr/bin/nxserver: line 1531: 28019 Terminated              sleep $AGENT_STARTUP_TIMEOUT

NX> 596 Session startup failed.

NX> 1004 Error: NX Agent exited with exit status 1. To troubleshoot set SESSION_LOG_CLEAN=0 in node.conf and investigate "/home/thelma/.nx/F-C-clinic1-1000-1FE635D27D08BAFEEE3C1E1108C06992/session". You might also want to try: ssh -X myserver; /usr/bin/nxnode --agent to test the basic functionality. Session log follows:

Can't open /var/lib/nxserver/db/running/sessionId{1FE635D27D08BAFEEE3C1E1108C06992}: No such file or directory.

mv: cannot stat `/var/lib/nxserver/db/running/sessionId{1FE635D27D08BAFEEE3C1E1108C06992}': No such file or directory

NX> 1006 Session status: closed

NX> 280 Exiting on signal: 15
```

Do both machine have to run the same freenx?

The client is running:

net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.7.3_p104-r2

net-misc/nxclient-3.4.0.5

net-misc/nx-3.4.0

Server is running:

net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.7.3-r2

net-misc/nxclient-3.3.0.6

net-misc/nx-3.3.0-r1Last edited by Joseph_sys on Sat Apr 03, 2010 3:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zeek

Make sure these directories exist in /tmp:

```
drwxrwxrwt 2 root    root    4096 Apr  2 19:27 .ICE-unix

drwxrwxrwt 2 root    root    4096 Apr  2 19:27 .X11-unix
```

Create them if missing.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *zeek wrote:*   

> Make sure these directories exist in /tmp:
> 
> ```
> drwxrwxrwt 2 root    root    4096 Apr  2 19:27 .ICE-unix
> 
> ...

 

You are a magician, you are correct; thank you!

How did you know?

----------

